# Gulbuddin Hikmatyar Captured ?



## tomahawk6 (12 Sep 2006)

Gulbuddin Hikmatyar is reported to have been captured by coalition forces in Nangarhar province. If this did happen it would be a big get for the coalition.


----------



## Haggis (12 Sep 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Gulbuddin Hikmatyar is reported to have been captured by coalition forces in Nangarhar province. If this did happen it would be a big get for the coalition.



It would indeed.  Do you have a source/link?


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Sep 2006)

Fox has reported arrests of members of Hikmatyar's militia but no mention of him. If we did get him we may not want to publicize the fact for a bit. We shall see if the report is factual.

http://news.monstersandcritics.com/southasia/article_1200299.php/Seven_al-Qaeda_suspects_arrested_in_eastern_Afghanistan

http://billroggio.com/archives/2006/09/gulbuddin_hekmatyar.php


----------



## Tolstoyevsky (12 Sep 2006)

Hekmatyar captured? Fantastic!!!! I certainly hope it is true!


----------



## scoutfinch (12 Sep 2006)

Although the monstersandcritics.com story is attributed to Deutsche Presse-Agentur, no other news agency is reporting the story.  It appears that blogs have picked it up like wildfire.  This does not mean it isn't true.  It just means it hasn't been covered by an entirely reliable source.

It would be great news if it were true but until I see it from other sources I will remain sceptical.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (12 Sep 2006)

Given the media's current SOP of running countless 'speculation stories' (my words) on events, regardless of actual events, I wouldn't believe a word the media says until you see footage of the guy in flex-cuffs. 

Not that I was too enamoured to open-source news to begin with, but they sure have outdone themselves in recent weeks. Look at CNN and the whole Jon-Benet Ramsey thing. It's a tossup at this point who got more press out of it...CNN or the National Inquirer...

 :dontpanic:


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2006)

0tto Destruct said:
			
		

> Look at CNN and the whole Jon-Benet Ramsey thing. It's a tossup at this point who got more press out of it...CNN or the National Inquirer...
> :dontpanic:



Aren't they pert much the same?


----------

